# Automated? Slip Stages



## actorgeek (Apr 22, 2011)

I am set designing a local community theater production of High School Musical 2. I have an idea to use two 4x8 platforms to create two slip stages that would be used to quickly roll scenery on and off stage. One would come in left and the other from right, I would like them both to ideally stop center or meet up together and split center.

Sounds simple enough, but I would LOVE for them to move without crew people on stage so it can happen during a scene. The show is written very cinematically and I'd like to not be bogged down with blackouts.

I really doubt I have the budget for real automation, but if you have tips for creating something that has the effortless effect of automation, without the price tag, clue me in!

Likewise, if you have other ideas pertaining to the production, or slip stages in general, let me know, too!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Footer (Apr 22, 2011)

Build some T-Bars/Push sticks. All they are is a 1x1 piece of steel, say 10' long or so. On one end you weld a 2' or so piece of steel forming a T. I usually weld loose pin hinges to the T. Attach loose pin hinges to the platform, attach the push stick, and you are good you go. Fixed casters are needed on the platform. Ideally the push stick rides as close to the ground as possible. If you don't have the wing space for the runoff of the stick, hinges can be put in so the stick is folded up as it comes offstage. If you need more info, I might be able to throw together a quick drawing.


----------



## kicknargel (Apr 25, 2011)

+1 for pushsticks. If you don't have welding capabilities I'm sure you could also do it with wood, just a bit more bulky. On mine (steel) I like to "fan out" the part that attaches to the wagon, so that it attaches at two points. This allows a bit of steerability (more like course correction) as you operate. Although that was for a low-profile palate that doesn't travel as straight as a platform on good rubber rigid casters would.


----------

